# Canon EOS 6D Listed as Discontinued at Amazon UK



## cosmopotter (Oct 27, 2014)

Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued. I really hope it's true as I want to buy a 6D but would prefer an upgraded version (as per other discussions). Could Canon be fast tracking this project to respond to the flurry of new Nikon full frame models? One can only hope.

http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-6d-listed-as-discontinued-at-amazon-uk/

Even if the only change they make is modern autofocus I would be satisfied but a few more upgrades would be better.

My wish list:
DPAF
At least 19 cross type AF points (50 would be better)
Flip out touchscreen 
2 card slots

Essentially a 70D with full frame and some tweaks

http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-6d-listed-as-discontinued-at-amazon-uk/


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 27, 2014)

Is indeed showing on the amazon.co.uk website as "discontinued" as of this posting.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 27, 2014)

I bet it's a mistake.


----------



## timmy_650 (Oct 27, 2014)

I am pretty sure the marked the 6D not the 7D.


----------



## e17paul (Oct 27, 2014)

Amazon UK have also failed to mark the 7D as discontinued, and failed to make the 7D2 available for pre order. I posted to here a few days ago, that's probably where the story was picked up, unless they spotted it independently. 

It would not surprise me if Amazon UK did not know their 6s from their 7s. Consensus here was a mistake by Amazon. I once bought a 1.5TB hard drive from Amazon, only to find that it was 750GB!


----------



## Khalai (Oct 27, 2014)

cosmopotter said:


> Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued. I really hope it's true as I want to buy a 6D but would prefer an upgraded version (as per other discussions). Could Canon be fast tracking this project to respond to the flurry of new Nikon full frame models? One can only hope.
> 
> http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-6d-listed-as-discontinued-at-amazon-uk/
> 
> ...



I'm afraid this won't happen unless 5D4 with significantly better specs is released. Otherwise, that would cannibalize 5D3 like hell.

Get the 6D better AF coverage and more points, get dual cards and what would be the need for 5D3 that you lack on such 6D2?

I liked 6D where it was - an affordable and light fullframe body. AF is rather crude and it doesn't have all the "pro" bells and whistles - but you get what you pay for, or in this case, you pay much less if you can cope with its drawbacks


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 27, 2014)

Khalai said:


> cosmopotter said:
> 
> 
> > Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued. I really hope it's true as I want to buy a 6D but would prefer an upgraded version (as per other discussions). Could Canon be fast tracking this project to respond to the flurry of new Nikon full frame models? One can only hope.
> ...



Agree. 6D is an amazing value option for Canon shooters and underlines how little an "upgrade" the 5DIII was.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 27, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Agree. 6D is an amazing value option for Canon shooters and underlines how little an "upgrade" the 5DIII was.



To be fair, 6D was announced, when 5D3 was already on the shelves and selling like hotcakes...


----------



## preppyak (Oct 27, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Get the 6D better AF coverage and more points, get dual cards and what would be the need for 5D3 that you lack on such 6D2?


Frame rate, flash sync speed, max shutter speed, over 30+ AF points (just because a 6D would have 19 doesnt meant they'd have a good spread)....all things critical to a pro photographer vs a hobbyist. And those are the markets they are targeting. You'd find few, if any, sports or wedding photogs who would go 6D2 over 5DIII in that circumstance.

And as a hobbyist, I'd certainly like a 6D2 that has the IQ and low-light ability of the 6D, but with a little better AF spread so I can use it for the times I capture action/nature.



Maiaibing said:


> Agree. 6D is an amazing value option for Canon shooters and underlines *how little an "upgrade" the 5DIII was.*


Huh? The 5DIII was a massive upgrade over the 5DII for photography. As in, pro's dealt with the hilarious limitations of the 5DII because it was their only real option (without going 1D), while they flocked in droves to the 5DIII.

It added 50+ focus points, 40 of them cross-type...added 2fps to the rate...the list goes on for days. The 5DII was out-spec'd by the 60D in everything but sensor size; the 5DIII is beaten only by the 1DX.

If that's a little upgrade to you, you'll be horribly disappointed by every Canon upgrade from here to the end of time. Few, if any, cameras will get more of an upgrade in one cycle


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> 6D is an amazing value option for Canon shooters and underlines how little an "upgrade" the 5DIII was.



LOL. Yes, the 6D is a great value, an entry level FF body slightly better than the 5DII and costing less than the new top-of-the-line APS-C body. But to call the 5DIII a 'little upgrade' to the 5DII is utterly asinine. Much better AF (the first time 1-series AF trickled down to another dSLR line), significantly faster frame rate, better metering, better build, dual card slots, basically, almost everything about the 5DII was substantially improved. Everything except the sensor, which got only a modest improvement...but no one complained about the 5DII's image quality, a tiny number of lens cap-shooting Internet forum people notwithstanding. Maybe it was a 'little upgrade' if all you ever shoot is static subjects at base ISO with the camera on a tripod...but that means you're in a tiny minority of dSLR buyers to which Canon doesn't really need to pay attention.


----------



## Khufu (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't know too much (read: anything at all) about Canon's production strategies but is it possible they've simply pulled the 6D from the production line to bang out more 7D2 units, using the same manufacturing resources?
I guess that kind of thing could turn into "6D has been discontinued" after a few rounds of Chinese whispers, when they're really just intending to flip a switch next week to make the Canon Robot start spitting out 6Ds again?... no? Well I had fun fabricating such conjecture so I'm probably right!
As above, I don't see a new 6D rocking up 'til it's needed to poach some potential 5D3 resale transactions


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2014)

Khufu said:


> I don't know too much (read: anything at all) about Canon's production strategies but is it possible they've simply pulled the 6D from the production line to bang out more 7D2 units, using the same manufacturing resources?
> I guess that kind of thing could turn into "6D has been discontinued" after a few rounds of Chinese whispers, when they're really just intending to flip a switch next week to make the Canon Robot start spitting out 6Ds again?... no? Well I had fun fabricating such conjecture so I'm probably right!
> As above, I don't see a new 6D rocking up 'til it's needed to poach some potential 5D3 resale transactions



Most likely Amazon UK just screwed up.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 27, 2014)

cosmopotter said:


> Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued.


No sign of that here in Germany. All retailers have it on stock.
amazon.de isn't selling it directly. There it's only available on marketplace.


----------



## sanj (Oct 27, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> I am pretty sure the marked the 6D not the 7D.



Must be!


----------



## NancyP (Oct 27, 2014)

HIghly likely that this is a mistake.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > 6D is an amazing value option for Canon shooters and underlines how little an "upgrade" the 5DIII was.
> ...



I think the AF and the FPS upgrades on the 5D3 were lost on a huge chunk of the market, especially wedding and portrait photogs. Actually i think the most noticeable improvement for me was the LCD screen. At the end of the day, the image quality didn't really change much and Canon was asking for a hefty price increase. I guess you could argue that it wasn't a "little upgrade", but arguing that it was a major upgrade seems equally absurd.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2014)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I think the AF and the FPS upgrades on the 5D3 were lost on a huge chunk of the market, especially wedding and portrait photogs. ...arguing that it was a major upgrade seems equally absurd.



Wedding photographers don't shoot moving subjects in low light? That sounds like a lot of the receptions I've attended. 

Portrait photographers wouldn't want peripheral AF points that work reliably with fast primes...because they always have the subject(s) centered in the frame? 

:


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 27, 2014)

Khalai said:


> To be fair, 6D was announced, when 5D3 was already on the shelves and selling like hotcakes...



Interesting. There are to my knowledge are no Canon sales figures or statements to suggest that 5D3 sales were healthy. But since you seem to have such info both I and I am sure many others would be very interested if you can share on what you base the claim that the 5D3 was "selling like hotcakes".


----------



## unfocused (Oct 27, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, 6D was announced, when 5D3 was already on the shelves and selling like hotcakes...
> ...



The most commonly quoted source are the Amazon best selling DSLR rankings. For most of the past two years, the 5DIII and the 6D have consistently been the highest selling full frame DSLRs on the list. (Since the list is constantly updated, you can't really judge by picking a single data point, but instead, you need to follow it over time to judge the trends.) In fact, for much of the past few years, the 5DIII and the 6D were the *only* full frame cameras to crack the top 10.

With Nikon's recent releases, they have been doing quite well, but it does appear that they are dropping in position, most likely because pent-up demand is starting to be met. Only time will tell if the Nikons can hold their own against the Canons or if they will drop back to where they have been for most of the past two years -- which is quite far back on the listing.

As of a few minutes ago, the 6D was back to being the top selling full frame DSLR on the list, followed closely by the D750 (Numbers Seven and Eight, respectively). That's a change from when the D750 was first announced – it even held the number one spot briefly -- pent up demand. The 5DIII is, as of this writing, at #21. That's still quite impressive for a camera that has been out for quite some time, especially since it is more than five times the price of some of the cameras higher on the list. 

Predictably, someone will say the Amazon list is not valid. But they will not be able to produce any comparable ranking. Amazon is the world's largest retailer and I know of no study that would show their customers and those customers' buying habits differ significantly from the general buying public.


----------



## x-vision (Oct 27, 2014)

Khalai said:


> cosmopotter said:
> 
> 
> > Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued. I really hope it's true as I want to buy a 6D but would prefer an upgraded version (as per other discussions). Could Canon be fast tracking this project to respond to the flurry of new Nikon full frame models? One can only hope.
> ...



It would be much better for Canon if the 5DIII sales are cannibalized by its own model than by Nikon.

Realistically, though, I also expect to see a 5DIV before the 6DII, as the 5DIII is in a more urgent need 
of an upgrade than the 6D.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 27, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



I can certainly do a lot better than Amazon rankings (which are in fact not in line with global sales): Canon's own financial statements - rock solid facts, not guesswork - say that 2012 and 2013 Canon sales went into a double digit pecentage nose dive - hardly compatible with a 5DIII selling like "hotcakes". Canon has also stated (for 2013) that it specifically was the 70D that kept their high end DSLR-market going (and thus for sure not the 5DIII).

None of this says anything specific about 5DIII-sales for 2012. However, it does not suggest 5DIII selling like "hotcakes" - a claim which you obviously cannot substantiate - as to be expected.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > 6D is an amazing value option for Canon shooters and underlines how little an "upgrade" the 5DIII was.
> ...



1) Agree that little or big is subjective
2) I shot mostly fast moving subjects - and a lot of these under very difficult lighting circumstances. Here the 5DIII offered me virtually nothing over my 5DII's after extensive testing of the 5DIII on fast moving subjects in low light. Maybe I'm just really good at maximising the AF of the 5DII or the 5DIII is only marginally better. The end result for me was clear: not worth it. YMMV
3) DSLR owners are already a tiny minority of photographers and Canon's sales are faling like a rock - so I think they need to pay attention to every customer they have left.


----------



## cosmopotter (Oct 28, 2014)

A little more fuel for the fire - Nikon has lowered the price of the 610

http://www.cameraegg.org/hot-price-drop-nikon-d610-for-1696-d7100-for-946/

Nikon USA has finally drop the price of new Nikon D610 and Nikon D7100. The Nikon D610 body only now $1,696.95, and Nikon D7100 Body Only now $946.95.


----------



## webphoto (Oct 28, 2014)

cosmopotter said:


> A little more fuel for the fire - Nikon has lowered the price of the 610
> 
> http://www.cameraegg.org/hot-price-drop-nikon-d610-for-1696-d7100-for-946/
> 
> Nikon USA has finally drop the price of new Nikon D610 and Nikon D7100. The Nikon D610 body only now $1,696.95, and Nikon D7100 Body Only now $946.95.



The Nikon D610 is dropping the price because is a cheap consumer camera. I returned my D600 due to dust and oil on the sensor and the D610 is just Nikon doing damage control. I bought a 6D and never looked back. I very happy with my Canon and the IQ of the 6D.


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> I can certainly do a lot better than Amazon rankings (which are in fact not in line with global sales): Canon's own financial statements - rock solid facts, not guesswork - say that 2012 and 2013 Canon sales went into a double digit pecentage nose dive - hardly compatible with a 5DIII selling like "hotcakes". Canon has also stated (for 2013) that it specifically was the 70D that kept their high end DSLR-market going (and thus for sure not the 5DIII).
> 
> None of this says anything specific about 5DIII-sales for 2012. However, it does not suggest 5DIII selling like "hotcakes" - a claim which you obviously cannot substantiate - as to be expected.



Where did you learn to read a financial statement? 

Let's begin by remembering earthquakes, tsunami and nuclear meltdown, and how they affected both Japan's and the global economy. You can read more details of these events and global impact elsewhere. Despite these events, let's move on to Canon's financial statements, where we evaluate results in an attempt at trying to figure out how your "rock solid facts, not guesswork... [blah blah] ...double digit pecentage nose dive" pans out.

In 2012 net sales decreased by 2.2%. (I suppose there are two digits, I'll give you some benefit here.)

"Within the Imaging System Business Unit, unit sales of interchangeable-lens digital cameras increased thanks 
to the competitively priced EOS Rebel series along with the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 60D advanced-amateur models. "

In 2013 net sales increased by 7.2%

"Within the Imaging System Business Unit, interchangeable-lens digital cameras maintained their top market 
share despite the challenging environment, which was marked by a drop in demand in Europe and China due 
to the economic downturn, although demand in Japan continued to expand. In particular, the EOS 5D Mark III 
and 70D advanced-amateur-model digital SLR cameras continued to realize healthy growth. "

Neither quote was necessary, I just threw them in for fun. Both are from Canon's financial statements, located here http://www.canon.com/ir/results/

Another reference, probably easier absorb, is a comparison of 2012 sales by Canon and leading competitors.
https://fstoppers.com/other/examining-fiscal-year-2012-sales-olympus-sony-nikon-and-canon-3401

"Canon reported that “the advanced-amateur models, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 60D, as well as the entry-level EOS Rebel series drove sales beyond the previous year’s level both in volume and value terms.” They also reiterated their stranglehold on shipping the most interchangeable-lens digital cameras."

While specific unit sales aren't forthcoming from these companies you have to have been living under a rock the last few years to have missed the popularity of Canon's 5D series. Maybe you can share your references. I'm interested in a Canon quote on the 70D's impact in 2012 and 2013 revenue and how it "kept their high end DSLR-market going", in particular because it wasn't introduced until July 2013, and it's a mid-level camera and not high end.

"I can certainly do a lot better". Indeed.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 28, 2014)

Nethawk said:


> "I can certainly do a lot better". Indeed.



Deserves an answer. But no time now. Stay tuned...


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 28, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Nethawk said:
> 
> 
> > "I can certainly do a lot better". Indeed.
> ...



I'm popping popcorn. This should be good.


----------



## Woody (Oct 28, 2014)

Nethawk said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Deserves an answer. But no time now. Stay tuned...
> ...



+1.

Obviously, someone is struggling...


----------



## preppyak (Oct 29, 2014)

cosmopotter said:


> A little more fuel for the fire - Nikon has lowered the price of the 610
> 
> http://www.cameraegg.org/hot-price-drop-nikon-d610-for-1696-d7100-for-946/
> 
> Nikon USA has finally drop the price of new Nikon D610 and Nikon D7100. The Nikon D610 body only now $1,696.95, and Nikon D7100 Body Only now $946.95.


Right, so Nikon's entry level full-frame now matches the price of Canon's (6D is $1699 most places right now). Makes sense to me. That Nikon's dropped that far already despite being a year newer (technically) is probably not great for their margins.

That said, its a great sign for the 6DII or D620, they may well end up <$1500 in a few years if prices keep pushing down


----------



## Maiaibing (Dec 25, 2014)

Nethawk said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > I can certainly do a lot better than Amazon rankings (which are in fact not in line with global sales): Canon's own financial statements - rock solid facts, not guesswork - say that 2012 and 2013 Canon sales went into a double digit pecentage nose dive - hardly compatible with a 5DIII selling like "hotcakes". Canon has also stated (for 2013) that it specifically was the 70D that kept their high end DSLR-market going (and thus for sure not the 5DIII).
> ...



I not only lived there but also had some business with Canon at the time of the Tsunami. So I know a lot more than most about what happened and not least its impact on Japan and its business environment. But that's an aside. 

The only one who has no clue about financial statements is you. You write about the sales of Canon's imaging division. The camera division is only a part of this division and their net sales do not tell us anything about the sudden drop in Canon DSLR sales. 

This is in fact what is known and Canon has publically stated - in connection with its earnings warnings - on its DSLR sales from 2012 to 2013 and 2013 to 2014:
2012: 9,2 mio units
2013: 8,0 mio units
2014: 7,0 mio units

That's gives 12/13 -13% and 13/14 -12%.


----------



## JawZ (Dec 25, 2014)

cosmopotter said:


> Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued. I really hope it's true as I want to buy a 6D but would prefer an upgraded version (as per other discussions). Could Canon be fast tracking this project to respond to the flurry of new Nikon full frame models? One can only hope.
> 
> http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-6d-listed-as-discontinued-at-amazon-uk/
> 
> ...




You don't need a flip screen if you allow remote control of the camera via wifi. That's a trade I'm willing to accept. And it doesn't even need to be a touch screen either. Fuji allows full remote control via wifi including AF points via their app.


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 25, 2014)

JawZ said:


> You don't need a flip screen if you allow remote control of the camera via wifi.



IMO, swivel screens are most useful when tilted vertically for capturing low-angle and high-angle shots, not spun around for selfies (shots where you're in front of the lens). In that usage, Wi-Fi doesn't work very well.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 25, 2014)

Hmmm not showing discontinued anymore.... Must be a boring Christmas today ...


----------



## Khufu (Dec 27, 2014)

JawZ said:


> cosmopotter said:
> 
> 
> > Cameraegg is reporting that Amazon UK has listed the 6D as discontinued. I really hope it's true as I want to buy a 6D but would prefer an upgraded version (as per other discussions). Could Canon be fast tracking this project to respond to the flurry of new Nikon full frame models? One can only hope.
> ...



Power On
Flip/Twist Screen
Hit Live-View
Bend Knees & Position Camera with Arms

Without exaggerating, these manoeuvres can be implemented in less than a second by somebody with a basic idea of where the camera's buttons & switches are and a good pair of knees!

Despite having a 70D right here I've yet to try out Canon's WiFi features but... but I'm pretty sure nobody needs me to finish this thought!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2014)

SevenDUser said:


> Hmmm not showing discontinued anymore.... Must be a boring Christmas today ...


 
This is a old topic, hijacked by others. It was obviously a error on Amazon when it was posted.


----------

